# Asus P8P67 LE -- Are they worth it?



## Davis Goertzen

Hey all,

I'm looking to do a build (i7-2600k), and I haven't been able to find much info on these motherboards. What I little info I have found says that they don't have as advanced options for controlling voltages and stuff like that for over-clocking. Now, I've personally never over-clocked in my life, and even if I did try it a little on this build, I'm by no means going to go hardcore and try to squeeze every little mHz like some do. So that doesn't seem like it would be a HUGE deal.

The only work I'd do on this thing which would really stress it much is some video editing (possibly HD, down the road), Flight Simulator 2004, and another DX9 game I have around.

The reason I'm interested in this particular model is because I have 2 spare IDE interface DVD burners that I'd like to use, and so save some cash. Asus seems to have a good reputation, so that's why I haven't looked elsewhere.

So basically I'm asking, would this board last a while and provide me with good service for what I'm asking of it, or should I aim a little higher? And just get an IDE-SATA adapter or something?  Thanks in advance.

Davis


----------



## Iceyn1pples

From my experience, "LE" additions of ASUS boards are....shitty...I like to think of them as "Light Editions" - no real substance. I suggest putting in the extra 10 dollars and get the regular P8P67 verison to Overclock with. A new SATA based DVD burner is under 30 dollars these days anyways. No point in trying to future-proof your PC for possible Video Editing by hanging on to Legacy interfaces (IDE) - Very Counter productive.  

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131705
Even if you dont overclock, having better Voltage regulators ensures stability and longevity of your CPU as well as the motherboard itself. 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827106289
Gets the job done!


----------



## FatManSam

I have the LE and there's nothing wrong with it at all. Exactly the same for over clocking, got mine to 4.2 Ghz in one click and once i've sorted out my heat sink i'm taking it to at least 5Ghz. In the UK, the pricing is a bit different. The only options for me were the LE and the Elite I think, so the price difference was nearly £50. The LE is still a high-end motherboard, so don't calling it shitty when some of has saved up and paid over £100 for them.


----------



## Iceyn1pples

Davis, are you from the UK as well?



FatManSam said:


> The LE is still a high-end motherboard, so don't calling it shitty when some of has saved up and paid over £100 for them.




"Shit" is a relative term used, in this case, to describe the overall quality of this product in comparison to the rest of the product line up. 

To me, the LE is the "Shittiest" of the P8P67 series. That said, the reason for it being so "shitty" is the fact that the more advanced features have been stripped down to make it a basic-just-enough-for-the-guy-that-saved-up-over-£100-and-cant-afford-any-better motherboard. 

My opinion is simply expressed towards the OP so that he can make a decision with information from a third party as well as his own. I clearly stated that this was based on my experience.

Nowhere did i claim:
- the motherboard has problems
- the overclocking is worse or better
- the motherboard is not considered "high-end" - a relative term.


----------



## bkribbs

Hey guys, lets chill out a bit. Don't cause any trouble.


----------



## FatManSam

Iceyn, looks like you're pretty new here. Word of advice, don't go calling items "shitty." Plus, i hate fowl words like that. I think most people would be in agreement with me.


----------



## Iceyn1pples

I appoligize if you i offended you by using the word "shitty".


----------



## CdnAudiophile

FatManSam, looks like you're pretty new here. Word of advice, if you are going to reply to someones message please have the courtesy to type out their full name. Also you can copy and paste by pressing CTRL+C and CRTL+V. I think most people would be in agreement with me.


----------



## FatManSam

Great sense of humour you've got there Thermal. You sure can copy and paste well enough.


----------



## Davis Goertzen

Hey guys, snap out of it, will you? I didn't start this thread to cause a fight; and furthermore, I was under the impression that I was talking to people who could discuss things maturely.

Iceyn1pples has made it abundantly clear that his intent was simply to say that he considers the Asus P8P67 to be on the lower end of the Asus line of boards. Furthermore, he has apologized for any offence his terminology may have caused.  So, can we move on peaceably now?  Please? 




Whew. I just had to get that off my chest. Now, just let me climb down off my soapbox, and we can get back to the matter at hand.

Iceyn1pples, to answer your question about my location, I live in British Columbia, Canada. I've been doing my online shopping at Newegg.ca.  BTW, I did look at both the items you linked.  Thanks for that.

You also said:


> Even if you dont overclock, having better Voltage regulators ensures stability and longevity of your CPU as well as the motherboard itself.



Could you kindly explain what you mean by that, and how it is significant? That is something I don't understand very well. Thanks.

Also, I didn't quite get what you meant this one:


> No point in trying to future-proof your PC for possible Video Editing by hanging on to Legacy interfaces (IDE) - Very Counter productive.



Correct me if I'm wrong, but I thought a DVD burner, is a DVD burner, is a DVD burner. And if I can use the ones I've got, that would save some cash. How is it counter-productive to future-proofing to use IDE drives, on a board which already does have SATA 3 Gb/s and SATA 6 Gb/s?  If I were to _buy_ some IDE drives to use in a new build, I could see your point.

Thanks for all the replies, everyone.  Looking forward to more input from you all.

Davis


----------



## linkin

Davis Goertzen said:


> Hey guys, snap out of it, will you? I didn't start this thread to cause a fight; and furthermore, I was under the impression that I was talking to people who could discuss things maturely.
> 
> Iceyn1pples has made it abundantly clear that his intent was simply to say that he considers the Asus P8P67 to be on the lower end of the Asus line of boards. Furthermore, he has apologized for any offence his terminology may have caused.  So, can we move on peaceably now?  Please?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whew. I just had to get that off my chest. Now, just let me climb down off my soapbox, and we can get back to the matter at hand.
> 
> Iceyn1pples, to answer your question about my location, I live in British Columbia, Canada. I've been doing my online shopping at Newegg.ca.  BTW, I did look at both the items you linked.  Thanks for that.
> 
> You also said:
> 
> 
> Could you kindly explain what you mean by that, and how it is significant? That is something I don't understand very well. Thanks.
> 
> Also, I didn't quite get what you meant this one:
> 
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong, but I thought a DVD burner, is a DVD burner, is a DVD burner. And if I can use the ones I've got, that would save some cash. How is it counter-productive to future-proofing to use IDE drives, on a board which already does have SATA 3 Gb/s and SATA 6 Gb/s?  If I were to _buy_ some IDE drives to use in a new build, I could see your point.
> 
> Thanks for all the replies, everyone.  Looking forward to more input from you all.
> 
> Davis



Devices are designed to run at one voltage. More often than not, a crappy power supply will not supply clean power, and in that case, a dodgy motherboard won't help. This means all your components have a reduced lifespan and may die prematurely. I always recommend to get a quality motherboard and power supply. They are the most important parts.

I do agree in that you should ditch the IDE drives and get SATA ones. Even just for dvd burners, SATA ones can be faster. If you're trying to be productive you want everything done as fast as possible. IDE is also being phased out. SATA is the new standard, and new DVD drives aren't much more than $25.


----------



## jasonn20

I think the LE has a cap on high it wil overclock...   a new bios might have changed this... ???


----------



## Iceyn1pples

Davis Goertzen, just as Linkin has said, supplying power to your components is a very important task. Each component is designed to work with very limited range of voltage inputs. most power supplies out there are pretty bad quality, despite everything the package says, or what most review sites say, there are a lot of "bad" power supplies in circulation and even from name brands that we expect quality from. 

If you visit www.Hardocp.com and read any of their power supply reviews, you will understand what i mean. While 99% of PSU out there will give you power and do it roughly to spec, the voltages are not constant -they tend to fluctuate. The fluctuation in power is what destroys most home PCs. Most motherboards are not designed to control and regulate power to the extent that is required inorder to compensate for a bad PSU. 

In your case, the LE motherboard has Less Voltage regulation components as it delivers the voltage to your CPU. This means, any fluctations in power, will affect the CPU more than the P8P67 (which can regulate the voltage better). Although this will not affect you day-to-day, it does affect the lifespan of your motherboard and CPU. If you want to overclock, and I know you want to because you are spending the extra few bucks on the 2600K instead of just the 2600, your cpu will draw MORE power than what it is designed for. The ability to feed the CPU clean, stable power is KEY to stability and reliability and most importantly, give you a higher overclock. 

The DVD burner having an IDE interface these days is simular to driving a brand new performance car with tires from the 1800's, haha. IDE can support a MAX data transfer of 100mbps - please correct me if i'm wrong. SATA can support speeds of up to 1.5gbps, and has much lower latencies. So, burning a dvd, will usually be faster and more responsive - especially because it can cache the data more effectively. 

I just think that if you are building a new computer, you should leave the old legacy interfaces behind and embrace the new speed that current technology provides. By holding onto the IDE drive, you are limiting the feature set of the motherboard that you can potentially use. I mean, the P8P67 doesnt have IDE, the LE does, the LE is the Gimp model of the P8P67 series. 

upgrade from P8P67 LE to the P8P67 is $10
new sata DVD RW is $19.99
It only adds $30 to your build.

I've been a Computer Consultant for years, and as such, i try to pass on my experiences and expertise where ever i can. I personally hate to see people try and save 20-50 dollars on a $800+ computer just to hold onto old technology, the reason you are upgrading is to get better performance.


----------



## Davis Goertzen

Okay guys, I give in; I'll follow your advice per the DVD burners.  I can sort see what you mean there.

I can understand the importance of having a quality power supply and a quality motherboard, so as to take care of the components.  How does this look for a PSU? (I read the PSU 101s, and I picked this one because I don't want to run even close to being short of power.) 

http://www.newegg.com/index.aspx?nm..._-na-_-na&AID=10440555&PID=2476885&SID=631962

Thanks guys.


----------



## bkribbs

That link doesn't work. Paste the link directly to the item.


----------



## Davis Goertzen

Sorry about that, let's try again.

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817171049

Forgot to mention before, the case that I'm planning to get mounts the PSU in the bottom, this one should still be okay for that, eh?

To be exact, this is the case I have in mind:

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119187


----------



## Iceyn1pples

just post the part number. We can search it that way as well. The links do not work.


----------



## linkin

Iceyn1pples said:


> just post the part number. We can search it that way as well. The links do not work.



They work just fine.

You can get a better case than the ATCS for $170.

Case: http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Produc...003&cm_re=corsair_600t-_-11-139-003-_-Product

The psu will be fine, it's a quality unit.


----------



## Davis Goertzen

linkin said:


> You can get a better case than the ATCS for $170.
> 
> Case: http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Produc...003&cm_re=corsair_600t-_-11-139-003-_-Product



I compared the case above to the one I linked. About the only significant differences I can see are that the Corsair is made of steel (instead of aluminum), so it might be stronger, and it has a 2-year warranty, instead of 1-year. Am I pretty much seeing what you see, or do I miss something more important?

The reason I looked at the case that I did, was that I want a case that looks fairly "conservative" (i.e., not all crazy with lots of lights or an aggressive-looking face) but still has as much airflow as possible.

Would you mind explaining why you think the case you linked is better? Thanks. 

Davis


----------



## linkin

Davis Goertzen said:


> I compared the case above to the one I linked. About the only significant differences I can see are that the Corsair is made of steel (instead of aluminum), so it might be stronger, and it has a 2-year warranty, instead of 1-year. Am I pretty much seeing what you see, or do I miss something more important?
> 
> The reason I looked at the case that I did, was that I want a case that looks fairly "conservative" (i.e., not all crazy with lots of lights or an aggressive-looking face) but still has as much airflow as possible.
> 
> Would you mind explaining why you think the case you linked is better? Thanks.
> 
> Davis



Well there's cable management as well. I haven't seen inside the ACTS but the Corsair cases do have excellent cable management. Then again so do a lot of CoolerMaster ones, but I know nothing about the ACTS.


----------



## Davis Goertzen

Well, I've looked at a few reviews of the ACTS, and all were very favorable.  The Corsair looks like a nice case, too.  I guess this is a case where I can't go wrong either way.

Davis


----------

